
AppToolkit.io SDK – Super Users and Cloud Config - GoLocalApps
http://apptoolkit.io/sdk
======
GoLocalApps
So the apptoolkit.io SDK is out of beta and ready for production use.

With it you can edit your app code remotely without a resubmit - Cloud Config
- and segment your users into your Super Users and everyone else.

Super Users lets you not only see what your users are doing while they do it,
but also lets you target just those users within your app. So instead of
asking every user for an app review every 10th time they open the app, only
ask your super users. They're much more likely to give you a positive review
anyway.

I wrote an article about how segmenting your users by the how often they open
your app and how long they stay in it is one really good way to be able to
target different groups in your app for engagement.

[https://medium.com/app-development-tools/find-your-apps-
supe...](https://medium.com/app-development-tools/find-your-apps-super-users-
and-hack-your-growth-b8b531eab60a)

We're also on Product Hunt today.
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/apptoolkit-
sdk](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/apptoolkit-sdk)

Any questions, just let me know.

Ross

